# Lancaster registered fishing boats



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi gents .. Has anyone any info on the following boats in LR registration 
Harvest Moon owned in 1972 by J Sherman of Atherton nr Lancaster and registered as LR38 I think she may have been remeasured as she appeared in a couple of Olsens as WK341 but the register says 10.5 Tonnes The second one was the Naomh Oisin with Official Number 144777 She was transferred from Drogheda to Lancaster in April 1976 at the request of the owner James Lancaster Parker. Any help with these 2 greatly appreciated


----------



## jamesb7055 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi all, I am new to nostalgia.

I would like to add a bit about LR38
Harvest Moon LR38 ex WK reg drifter was indeed owned by Mr J Sherman of Atherton.
She was bought in Portpatrick as a fishing boat ,Where the engine blew whilst charging the batteries.(con rod through the block I believe)
She spent many years in Glasson dock lancaster and was converted for J Sherman to a pleasure boat. She was re- engined with a gardener marine diesel and a gear box.(I will ask Jack what the gearbox was)
I spent many happy years (weekends and holidays) at Glasson on Harvest moon and we used her the usual Morecambe bay -Isle of Man etc.
She was sold on and I have been trying to find her since just nostalgia


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info James .. I really appreciate anything on the older WK reg vessels... Be interested to see what became of her


----------

